# ايهما افضل الهندسة الصناعية ام الهندسة الميكانيكية ؟



## سمير سعد الدين (8 يونيو 2011)

*ايهما افضل الهندسة الصناعية ام الهندسة الميكانيكية ؟* 
​ *انا طالب هندسة على وشك التخصص ومحتار بين تخصصين الهندسة الصناعية و الهندسة الميكانيكية 
فارجو من اصحاب الخبرة انهم ينصحوني 
كما ارجو التوضيح مجال عمل المهندس الصناعي والمهندس الميكانيكي على مستوى الوطن العربي والعالم

:11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11:
*


----------



## علي ميكانيك (8 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انة مهندس ميكانيك من العراق اكلك هنا بالعراق مهندس الميكانيك احسن لان مجال عمله اكثر يعني فرصة التعيين اكبر بس اذا انت ضامن التعيين روح هندسة صناعية احسن لا هناك تكدر تتميز وتبدع اكثر وتحرك عقلك اكثر لا ن شغلت الميكانيك عدنة تجفيت يعني حالك حال مصلح السيارات وشكرا


----------



## عايض (8 يونيو 2011)

Mechanical engineering is the joker where industrial engineering is limited in work field


----------



## mech2010 (9 يونيو 2011)

طبعا مجالات الهندسة الميكانيكية اشمل واوسع بكتير مثلا على سبيل المثال لا الحصر (تبريد وتكييف ومكافحة حرائق واعمال صحية وسيارات والات توربينية ومحطات طاقة و صيانة معدات)
اما الهندسة الصناعية فهي جيدة ولكن في تخصص واحد وهو مجال التصنيع والانتاج


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (11 يونيو 2011)

الهندسة الميكانيكية احسن مجال -وفقك اللة


----------



## أَلَقْ (13 أغسطس 2011)

yes of course...
evrybody said mechanical is the best 
don,t worry if you done study you will find job insh allah


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 أغسطس 2011)

عايض قال:


> mechanical engineering is the joker where industrial engineering is limited in work field


 


mech2010 قال:


> طبعا مجالات الهندسة الميكانيكية اشمل واوسع بكتير مثلا على سبيل المثال لا الحصر (تبريد وتكييف ومكافحة حرائق واعمال صحية وسيارات والات توربينية ومحطات طاقة و صيانة معدات)
> اما الهندسة الصناعية فهي جيدة ولكن في تخصص واحد وهو مجال التصنيع والانتاج :28:


 


مهندس الاشغال قال:


> الهندسة الميكانيكية احسن مجال -وفقك اللة


 


أَلَقْ قال:


> yes of course...
> Evrybody said mechanical is the best
> don,t worry if you done study you will find job insh allah


 
:28:​


----------



## م خالد البريكي (13 أغسطس 2011)

الله يوفقك بالاول

وانا مهندس ميكانيكا

والهندسة الميكانيكة شاملة في مجال التصنيع والانتاج والهندسة الصناعية فرع من فروعها

واما من ناحيت التوضيف والمستقبل فكلا الامرين خير ولكن الهندسة الصناعية تتركز في القطاع الخاص اكثر وارغب ولكن المهندس الميكانيكي ينافسك فيها ايضا

وانا شايف هذا الموضوع بام عيني 

فانصحك وفقك الله بالهندسة الميكانيكية لان مستقبلها باذن الله مضمون بالتوظيف

تقبل مروري واسال اكثر وصل صلاة الاستخارة


----------

